# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Suillus collinitus.

## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañeros subo tres primeras fotos de esta seta que ya subí, Suillus collinitus.







La segunda parte es como alguna especie de diptero ha utilizado la seta para poner una puesta de huevos y la siguiente eclosión de sus larvas.







Bonitas fotos, je,je.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Azuer (19-dic-2013),Los terrines (17-dic-2013),perdiguera (17-dic-2013)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo un vídeo que he realizado a esta seta que como podéis comprobar está colonizada por la puesta de los dípteros.




Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Azuer (19-dic-2013),Los terrines (18-dic-2013)

----------


## Azuer

Hola Francisco, es lo que tiene esta seta, que es muy difícil conseguir una buena recolecta de ejemplares sanos ya que se agusanan con suma facilidad.

Saludos.

----------

frfmfrfm (19-dic-2013),Los terrines (19-dic-2013)

----------


## Azuer

Incluso en ejemplares jóvenes y aparentemente sanos ya se pueden apreciar las galerías de las larvas en la carne:

----------

frfmfrfm (19-dic-2013),Los terrines (19-dic-2013)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias Azuer por colaborar en el tema con estos bonitos ejemplares.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo unas fotos de las larvas pasada por el microscopio.
No me enrollo más.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (20-dic-2013),perdiguera (20-dic-2013),sergi1907 (19-dic-2013)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros este tema va tocando a su final, subo unas fotos del la parte del abdomen de la larva, en ella se puede observar las espinas cuticulares con las que se ayuda a su locomoción.





Un saludo y Feliz Navidad.

----------

Azuer (20-dic-2013),Los terrines (20-dic-2013),Luján (20-dic-2013),perdiguera (20-dic-2013),willi (21-dic-2013)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas tardes compañeros subo un último vídeo que cierra este temas, no estaba muy seguro al ser un poco fuerte pero siempre prefiero que ustedes juzguéis.




Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (23-dic-2013)

----------

